# Hidden Jungle (Greater Toronto area)



## Growdude (May 20, 2008)

Anyone heard of this place or have you been there?
I found out about this place in a high times, supposed to be at          3345 lakeshore Blvd W.

Supposed to sell seeds and be able to sample strains there.

Anyone?


----------



## Dadgumit (May 30, 2008)

I went to "Hidden Jungle" in Spring 2001.  I'm sure much has changed post 9/11, but I thought I was in heaven.  There were photo-album sized books, each on a different supplier (Serious Seeds, TH Seeds, Doc Atomic - quality stuff) and on each page there was a picture of the seed at maturity and a chemical analysis of the various vital contents of that mature plant.  There were also grow tips specific to the strain of interest.  And although I did toke up with one person on staff, I am *sure* that it was his own personal greenery rather than the stuff of legend!  

If you get any current confirmation on whether or not they let you sample let me know, cause I'll be out the door by the time you finish typing! lol


----------



## Timmyjg6 (May 30, 2008)

Nice...


----------



## Frank White (Jun 1, 2008)

Hit up Ontario Seed Bank.  I did this week.  I got to sample some stuff while I was there too.


----------

